# Error Building cm7.2 from source



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting this error when running

```
<br />
./extract-files.sh<br />
```


```
<br />
remote object '/system/lib/libril_ims.so' does not exist<br />
```
Thought of just building anyways and get this error code which causes an exit:


```
<br />
::AudioHardware::AudioHardware():hardware/msm7k/libaudio-msm7x30/AudioHardware.cpp:521: error: undefined reference to 'msm_reset_all_device'<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.3/../../../../arm-eabi/bin/ld: out/target/product/vivow/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudio_intermediates/AudioHardware.o: in function [URL=android::updateDeviceInfo(unsigned]android::updateDeviceInfo(unsigned[/URL] int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int):hardware/msm7k/libaudio-msm7x30/AudioHardware.cpp:423: error: undefined reference to 'msm_device_mute'<br />
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status<br />
make: *** [out/target/product/vivow/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudio_intermediates/LINKED/libaudio.so] Error 1<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
```
Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## aeroevan (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't bother extracting files, just use the prebuilts from someone else. First clean you current vendor/htc (rm -rf vendor/htc) then clone koush's proprietary files: git clone git://github.com/koush/proprietary_vendor_htc.git vendor/htc and that should let you build.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright thanks! I'll try it now


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

This helped me when i compilied my first cm7.2 a couple weeks ago. https://github.com/C...d67696e73e6a5b7
You need to remove all the parts of code in green. 
Thanks to a fellow dev MongooseHelix. Also, i would really get into the IRC chat because that is a great place to ask questions.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey man thanks for the help. I did what Aero said and it worked just fine, running a rather stable 7.2 right now!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

